# Anybody from Oklahoma/North Texas, or Cleveland, OH areas?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Your in luck I know there are folks on here from all those places 
We are 2 hours north of OKC in Kansas


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh wow your not too far!

I have seen several people on here from around the areas, just don't remember who was who.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome!!! glad you found this site.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm from OK! what part of the state are you from?


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Nice to meet you


----------

